# Ok, im done for now, here is my setup



## JBonez (Nov 12, 2008)

Well, until this grow is done, im gonna hold off on the homebox grow tent but for what ive spent here is my setup. 

Spare room converted to grow room.
Flowering room 4x4x7 (cost about 80.00 bucks to build)
2 1000w mh/hps lights
eye hortilux hps bulb
sunmaster mh bulb
botanicare pureblend pro products
1 500 cfm fan in flowering room, passive intake with 4 intake ports, (double as fan also due to extreme amount of air coming in.
1 312 cfm fan cooling both lights. lights are connected by flex duct

average temp 78 degrees
relative humidity average 40 percent


----------



## JBonez (Nov 12, 2008)

fixed the pics, stupid bitmap format, ugh.


----------



## whiterussian (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice!! you should invest into some IR-infared blocker its $150 for a 25' x 4' roll at any hydroponic store


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 12, 2008)

looks good mothalicka!


----------



## JBonez (Nov 12, 2008)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> looks good mothalicka!


 
thanks fool! 

ps,

do ya love me, are you playin your love games with me???


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 12, 2008)

look good.... let me know how's your electric bill when it comes in 

are ya running total of 2000w same time  18/6 MH, 12/12 HPS?


----------



## pothead4life (Nov 12, 2008)

**** i wouldn't worry about the electric bill because as soon as he is done harvesting you know


----------



## JBonez (Nov 12, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> look good.... let me know how's your electric bill when it comes in
> 
> are ya running total of 2000w same time 18/6 MH, 12/12 HPS?


 
Hey papa check this out.

when i started the grow and even till now, ive had my mh on 24/0 and my average electric bill is about 213.00 bucks,

now ive got the hps on 12/12 and have reduced the mh to 18/6, so all in all, im only running an additional 1000w for about 6 hrs more a day, not to mention, its been cold lately and my heater is gas, so my bill is actually going to go down about 40.00 bucks, take that leo, two 1000w lights and my bill just got lower!


----------



## JBonez (Nov 12, 2008)

pothead4life said:
			
		

> **** i wouldn't worry about the electric bill because as soon as he is done harvesting you know


 
not sure what you mean in this post, i plan on keeping my smoke.


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 12, 2008)

213 a month... interesting ... apt. or house?  no offense.. we live in a house..

running 2 laptops... 3 tv.. don't know why Im running high as 300 a month with just one 1000w mh and change to 1000w hps..one a time..  not same time..  I don't understand that..


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 12, 2008)

OK for a minute there I thought you were running 2 1000w hps in a 4x4x7 area. I was gonna say overkill, but I think I get it now. I run 2 1000w, pumps, air pumps, fans, 8 bulb 4 ft. T5's, and everything else in the house and my bill is about the same ($204 actually). May I make one suggestion? I would be using the 500 cfm fan to cool the lights rather then the 300. 300 cfm is more then enough to exhaust that size space and the boost in the light cooling fan cfm will greatly reduce the temps in the room.


----------



## JBonez (Nov 12, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> OK for a minute there I thought you were running 2 1000w hps in a 4x4x7 area. I was gonna say overkill, but I think I get it now. I run 2 1000w, pumps, air pumps, fans, 8 bulb 4 ft. T5's, and everything else in the house and my bill is about the same ($204 actually). May I make one suggestion? I would be using the 500 cfm fan to cool the lights rather then the 300. 300 cfm is more then enough to exhaust that size space and the boost in the light cooling fan cfm will greatly reduce the temps in the room.


 
well, here is the deal, i got a good deal on the 500 cfm, that being said, the 300cfms is overkill on the lights, i mean im having a problem keeping the temps up, not down, he he, and the 500 is perfect for the flowering chamber, because im using it in conjunction with passive intake, so it does a great job pulling in tons of fresh air and keeps my humidity at 40 percent, which i want. The less volume being moved, the more saturated and stagnant the air will become, this is fact, two things you can never have enough of, light and ventilation as long as the perameters sourounding the variables are functionally sound. That being said, even with overkill ventilaion the worst that could happen is turbulence, which could only do what a fan cant, and im not complaining about that one bit friend. Ive got so much air coming in my tent that i dont need a fan because the plants are being blown around as if i did have a fan on them, do you see the method to my madness? At the bottom of my tent i have 4 holes with ducting on the outside that allow air to be pulled in from ground level. So much air is being pulled in, then forced up and out, providing my plants leaves undersides (where the plant breathes from) with way more air than they need.    Your rebuttle?


----------



## JBonez (Nov 12, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> 213 a month... interesting ... apt. or house? no offense.. we live in a house..
> 
> running 2 laptops... 3 tv.. don't know why Im running high as 300 a month with just one 1000w mh and change to 1000w hps..one a time.. not same time.. I don't understand that..


 
im not going into detail, but i own a very large (and i mean redundantly large) home. Not to mention its just me and my wife, i got a good deal and its in the burbs, something i regret now given my new found hobby.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 12, 2008)

No rebuttle. I have a 740 cfm fan cooling both my lights. My room is 49 square feet, and my temps are in the low 70's now that the cold weather is here. My intake and exhaust rarely kick on now (but I am about to bring my temps up and start running CO2). However when I ran them in the summer I had trouble keeping my temps below 80 even with the central air ducted right into the room cooling it at all times.


----------



## JBonez (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah, i here ya, its much easier to keep down the temps in the winter, but ive found that in the warmer times, its easier to redirect your central a/c by closing off certain vents in the house to direct the much needed air into the grow room, i just started growing end of summer so i havent dealt with heat that much, but it shouldnt be a problem, never had temps above 80 and i just kept my a/c set to 68. but that was before i had the bigger fan pulling out that much more air. Thanks so much for your insight.


----------



## JBonez (Nov 12, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> No rebuttle. I have a 740 cfm fan cooling both my lights. My room is 49 square feet, and my temps are in the low 70's now that the cold weather is here. My intake and exhaust rarely kick on now (but I am about to bring my temps up and start running CO2). However when I ran them in the summer I had trouble keeping my temps below 80 even with the central air ducted right into the room cooling it at all times.


 
whats up with raising temps when it comes to supplementing co2? im guessing its easier to get your ppms up with warmer air????


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 12, 2008)

Not sure yet. I tried researching it but I get conflicting info. I need a full time botanist on staff so I can get a straight answer. LOL


----------



## ZTEC (Nov 12, 2008)

Where I live it's cold and finally my two 400 watt HPS can run without AC on.  My KWH this summer was .10 now my electric bill is based on a .07 KWH reading right now so winter is the best time to grow indoors, and outdoors during the summer I JUST NEED TO GET MY PLANTS FLOWERING SOONER OUTDOORS!  Your setup looks TIGHT wish I had a few more $$ to invest in my setup but CO2 means the world to the plants and if you can vent in some outdoor air I have seen a fairly decent increase in results included electric bill savings during the winter because I am using outdoor air to cool the room plus bring in Co2!


----------



## JBonez (Nov 15, 2008)

arjan1000hps said:
			
		

> hey jbones, thats a great looking setup there. Nice to see your keeping your temps nice and low. Im trying to setup a similar growroom myself, with 1 1000watter and 2 400s. If you dont mind i have a couple questions. How did you hook 2lamps up to one fan? And are you using a carbon filter to kill the smell?


 
ok, it goes like this.

fan mounted on wall, then its hooked to a flex hose that goes to the first light. then on the other side of the light, another flex hose connected through the wall of the flowering room to the other lamp, got it??? No, im not using a carbon filter right now, the smell isnt bad, but in a week or two the flowering plants may start to stink.

click the update in my sig for more pics.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 15, 2008)

arjan1000hps said:
			
		

> haha, of course. Thankyou jbonez it doesnt make sense to do it any other way. What kind of reflector do you use oon your 1000watters? I just gotta 6" easycool, will that do the trick?


 
That is the hood I have on my system. You will love it.


----------



## JBonez (Nov 15, 2008)

i have a sunsystem yieldmaster 2, and the other one i forgot the name, but its the same design. Both are seal in glass and dont put out much heat imo. but i do have a 312 cfm fan pulling air through them.


----------



## JBonez (Nov 15, 2008)

Goin for at least a pound every two months, thats my goal anyways!


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks pretty sweet man!


----------



## JBonez (Nov 15, 2008)

arjan1000hps said:
			
		

> ill be pushing air through 3 lights, but i think my fan will be able to handle it;its 424CFM
> Thanks for the tips, i think i finally got my grow sorted.
> Enjoy all the smoke from your grows, with a set-up like that id think youd yield about a kilo every 3 months:hubba:


 
you should consider pulling the air through. moves more effectively than pushing. you want negative pressure, even when cooling the lights.


----------

